
A Short Primer on Building a Distributed Tracing MVP - codyb
https://medium.com/lightstephq/how-to-launch-a-distributed-tracing-mvp-with-just-50-lines-of-code-d63210f233d2
======
codyb
Hello all. Disclaimer, I do indeed work at LightStep currently.

We're hoping to produce more technical content in the future and hoping to
spur conversations about distributed tracing, but I thought this was a neat
short read on how to move forward with tracing in a pragmatic manner.

I didn't use the article title since I thought seeing the 50 LOC thing would
give the expectation of there being code samples which there unfortunately are
not (proprietary work and all).

If this article piques your curiosity please feel free to check out our open
source tracing repositories [0] as well as some OSS solutions like Jaegar [1]
and Zipkin [2].

[0] - [https://github.com/lightstep](https://github.com/lightstep) [1] -
[https://www.jaegertracing.io/](https://www.jaegertracing.io/) [2] -
[https://zipkin.io/](https://zipkin.io/)

